
Flutter – Build native apps for mobile, web, and desktop from a single codebase - dsr12
https://flutter.dev/
======
matchbok
Can't wait for this to be deprecated in a few years. As a mobile dev, this
doesn't solve any problems for my team. Perhaps another victim of Google's
constant flow of ad money so projects don't need to actually prove their
value.

Any cross platform tool like this is almost immediately out of date as iOS,
Android, and the web continue to move forward quickly. It just doesn't make
sense.

